# 🐶🐶Twinsies day with Ava and Braxton 💕



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Both girls got bath, nails trimmed and paw fur trim. They are both looking acceptionally cute in their matching Louisdog Hug me tees and best friends tags. It is rare that I can snap a pic of Braxton. She is very shy. Hope everyone is having a great Saturday so far. Mine is going by wayyy too fast! ☺


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Both girls got bath, nails trimmed and paw fur trim. They are both looking acceptionally cute in their matching Louisdog Hug me tees and best friends tags. It is rare that I can snap a pic of Braxton. She is very shy. Hope everyone is having a great Saturday so far. Mine is going by wayyy too fast! ☺


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Are they related? They really do look alike!! Beautiful girls!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

They're gorgeous! We've had Harleigh for a week now... And I'm already feeling that one day I want a long hair! :dontknow:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Beautiful babies!  lovely photos x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Are they related? They really do look alike!! Beautiful girls!


They aren't related. But they do look somewhat similar. They're also best friends and they fight like sisters lol. Even though they look similar and are the same color...their markings are completely different. They are a blast to have out on the town though. Especially when dressed alike, people really get a kick out of it.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

sheljor said:


> They're gorgeous! We've had Harleigh for a week now... And I'm already feeling that one day I want a long hair!


Thanks so much! I think I have a long coat chi addiction lol. I have 3 long coat girls. And if I ever get another, it'll be long coat. There's something so graceful and unique about them. It's also fun to watch their coats develop.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Beautiful babies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jessica! They are my little loves. Braxton is such a sweet baby. I love any opportunity to take a pic of her. And especially after just grooming them. They're so soft and plush. How are your girls doing? Hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful babies!
> ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The


Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessicashield said:
> ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> The
> 
> 
> Jessicashield said:
> ...


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Bless your heart Jessica, potty training multiple puppies at once, you're a brave woman!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > The
> ...


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Bless your heart Jessica, potty training multiple puppies at once, you're a brave woman!!


Thank you! It's okay when it's a sunny day because they don't mind going out often but when it's rainy and cold they just sit a shiver in the kennel and don't end up going potty outside. It will take time though I just have to be pateint


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Chiluv04 said:
> ...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow they really do look like twins! I bet everyone always thinks they're related since they look so alike. They're both stunning.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Wow they really do look like twins! I bet everyone always thinks they're related since they look so alike. They're both stunning.



Thanks so much Camille! Yes, that is the number 1 question I get asked with these two 😍🐶


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, those pics came out great !! They both look so pretty in there matching Louisdog hug me shirts  . I love those dog tags too. I may need to get Ellie one. which store did you get those ones from ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> awww, those pics came out great !! They both look so pretty in there matching Louisdog hug me shirts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Elaina. I love these matching tops on the girls. Kendall has the grey color and it's pretty on her too. Maybe Braxton will let me get a pic of her in her boyfriend tee too, it's the red striped one. 
Have you seen that the harajuku was listed on Pariero? I think I'll get the mint dress and tee for Ava and the pink tee for Braxton 

I love that tag. It has held up very well since purchasing it over a year ago. They have a mini version too

Here's the link

https://www.etsy.com/listing/176927659/best-friend-personalized-pet-id-tag-pet


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina. I love these matching tops on the girls. Kendall has the grey color and it's pretty on her too. Maybe Braxton will let me get a pic of her in her boyfriend tee too, it's the red striped one.
> Have you seen that the harajuku was listed on Pariero? I think I'll get the mint dress and tee for Ava and the pink tee for Braxton
> 
> I love that tag. It has held up very well since purchasing it over a year ago. They have a mini version too
> ...


yes ! I did notice that the Japan site posted the Harajuku ( they call them Kawaii tees ). not on the US site yet. I want one for Minnie and for Ellie. not sure yet which colors but , probably mint for Minnie and pink for Ellie. 
did you see on youtube the cute smile tees. I want one of those for each of the girls. i'd like to wait till they list them too so I can get both styles all at once ... 
thanks for the link. I will probably order one soon


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Elaina. I love these matching tops on the girls. Kendall has the grey color and it's pretty on her too. Maybe Braxton will let me get a pic of her in her boyfriend tee too, it's the red striped one.
> ...


You're welcome my dear! The shop owner is super sweet. Ava has another tag that's the tiny style with a single heart charm that dangles. The pricing is pretty cheap too but the quality is awesome.

You'll have to send me a link to those new tees on YouTube. Do they have sleeves? 

I'm excited for those kawai tops, they are very different and unique.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> You're welcome my dear! The shop owner is super sweet. Ava has another tag that's the tiny style with a single heart charm that dangles. The pricing is pretty cheap too but the quality is awesome.
> 
> You'll have to send me a link to those new tees on YouTube. Do they have sleeves?
> 
> I'm excited for those kawai tops, they are very different and unique.


here's the link. I like the smile shirts with the bows on them . yellow and pink



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJPH1WK2ErE


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link. They are cute, but wouldn't be at the top of my list. I like the polka dot outfit in the other video. So cute!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I also like the bear tunic in the video


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I also like the bear tunic in the video


I also like the bear tunic , but the only thing is... I once got some Pariero dresses that tied like that tunic and I didn't like how ties can be untied at the top... I think Minnie would get it undone if they are made the same way as those dresses I got


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I also like the bear tunic , but the only thing is... I once got some Pariero dresses that tied like that tunic and I didn't like how ties can be untied at the top... I think Minnie would get it undone if they are made the same way as those dresses I got



I sure hope they add the other items soon. It'd be nice to put one big order in for once. I must admit, I kinda wish they'd do more things with sleeves. We are starting to have that kinda weather for lightweight things with sleeves. So too many more sleeveless things I buy I feel will end up just sitting til next spring.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Adorable.....they just go together so well like Prince and Sapphire!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Adorable.....they just go together so well like Prince and Sapphire!



Thanks! They sure do! Even though they aren't related they have the greatest bond.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

They are breathtaking! I've never seen such beautiful markings. The pictures are so precious!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> They are breathtaking! I've never seen such beautiful markings. The pictures are so precious!


Thanks so much Katie! They are like two peas in a pod. They melt my heart ??


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I also like the bear tunic in the video
> ...


I see they've added the kawai tees to the LA site. And there's another space. So I'm thinking maybe the smile tee? I haven't ordered yet. But I'm keeping track of stock in Jspan. So far so good. Just wish they'd have a sale already lol.
Are you getting your girls the kawaii dress and tee? Or one or the other?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I see they've added the kawai tees to the LA site. And there's another space. So I'm thinking maybe the smile tee? I haven't ordered yet. But I'm keeping track of stock in Jspan. So far so good. Just wish they'd have a sale already lol.
> Are you getting your girls the kawaii dress and tee? Or one or the other?


yes, I noticed that too. 46.00 no sale :-( . I hope the space is for the smile tee ! I love that one especially for Tootsie . its such a perfect stlye for Tootsie. i'm not all that crazy about the row of ruffles on the bottom on her but I love on Ellie and Minnie , so.. I was thinking the Kawaii dress for Ellie and Minnie , and the kAwaii tee for Tootie. but, I would love to wait until they go on sale ... Good idea to keep an eye on the stock of the Japan site . what are you thinking you'll get ? I think i'll take my chances and keep waiting for awhile ... I think 

( just got an email today that the cashmere sweater from ebay just shipped. cant wait to get that ! )

I just looked again at the other video on youtube and I also love the poka dot dresses ... both colors !!! I really want those too. so, i'd love to combine all 3 designs ( kawaii, smile, and poka dot ) in one order if possible


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I see they've added the kawai tees to the LA site. And there's another space. So I'm thinking maybe the smile tee? I haven't ordered yet. But I'm keeping track of stock in Jspan. So far so good. Just wish they'd have a sale already lol.
> ...


I got an email this morning that my eBay order shipped too. I can't wait to get it. Cause I'm curious as to who it'll fit between Ava and Braxton. 
I'm thinking I'll get the mint color kawaii tee and dress for Ava and the pink kawaii tee for Braxton. I love that mint color the best. Since they are velour, I'm wondering if they'll run any differently size wise, as these probably won't shrink if they are too big. 
I also love the polka dots from the video.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I got an email this morning that my eBay order shipped too. I can't wait to get it. Cause I'm curious as to who it'll fit between Ava and Braxton.
> I'm thinking I'll get the mint color kawaii tee and dress for Ava and the pink kawaii tee for Braxton. I love that mint color the best. Since they are velour, I'm wondering if they'll run any differently size wise, as these probably won't shrink if they are too big.
> I also love the polka dots from the video.


I was surprised when I got home today that the package with the cashmere hoodie sweater was here already. I guess she must of sent it out before she marked it shipped. I tried it on Ellie real quick cause its a hot day here , so didn't want to leave it on her but was so curious to see how the fit was and it fit her perfect ! I was so happy cause I was afraid the XS would be too small for her but , if anything... it was slightly big but only slightly. its very soft . I am happy with it. couldn't snap a pic yet though. we are having summer like weather all this week and I don't have my AC on so its a bit warm in the house... too warm for a sweater for sure


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I was surprised when I got home today that the package with the cashmere hoodie sweater was here already. I guess she must of sent it out before she marked it shipped. I tried it on Ellie real quick cause its a hot day here , so didn't want to leave it on her but was so curious to see how the fit was and it fit her perfect ! I was so happy cause I was afraid the XS would be too small for her but , if anything... it was slightly big but only slightly. its very soft . I am happy with it. couldn't snap a pic yet though. we are having summer like weather all this week and I don't have my AC on so its a bit warm in the house... too warm for a sweater for sure



Wow! Well I can't wait to see pics. I'm glad you are happy with it. It did say expected delivery Saturday. How cool that you got it sooner.

Did I send you the link to where I got Ava's tag that you like? Did you order yet? How much longer do you think til you get your Love Frankie and Lola tag?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just checked my mail. My package came too! And the sweater is actually really tiny, so it fit Ava perfect. It would've fit Ellie too I think, just a little roomier but length would've been good. I wonder if their old stuff runs different than current. Kinda how that Wooflink Happy day out ran small. I'll try and get a pic of her in it soon. What a great buy!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Wow! Well I can't wait to see pics. I'm glad you are happy with it. It did say expected delivery Saturday. How cool that you got it sooner.
> 
> Did I send you the link to where I got Ava's tag that you like? Did you order yet? How much longer do you think til you get your Love Frankie and Lola tag?





Chiluv04 said:


> Just checked my mail. My package came too! And the sweater is actually really tiny, so it fit Ava perfect. It would've fit Ellie too I think, just a little roomier but length would've been good. I wonder if their old stuff runs different than current. Kinda how that Wooflink Happy day out ran small. I'll try and get a pic of her in it soon. What a great buy!


I think you did post the link on one of the threads for Ava's tag I like. I do love it but just haven't been in the mood to order it yet. I may be asking you again for it when i'm more in the mood to order it... cause, I forgot which thread it was that I asked you ... maybe it was this one ! I can look back and find it if it was this one  . ( i'll just remember the Twinsies thread )

oh, glad you got your package too and glad its a perfect fit for Ava ! yes, I do think the older LD things did run different than the new things. I cant wait to see Ava in the my boo bear top ! Next week is supposed to be cooler here , so... maybe then, I will have Ellie wear her cashmere hoodie sweater and snap some pics. I was looking at the new cashmere sweaters and I love this style one much more cause the hood is super cute with the pom pom on it and bow. and I like that it is sleeveless too. Ellie is so short and sometimes she can slip out of the sleeves and the sleeveless things stay on her much better ...

I don't know how much longer the dog tag with the stones is going to take but i'm in no rush ... i'll probably give it a couple more weeks and if I don't hear back by then, I will message her to check on it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Well I can't wait to see pics. I'm glad you are happy with it. It did say expected delivery Saturday. How cool that you got it sooner.
> ...


Yeah I was so surprised my package was here too. Glad you mentioned that you got yours, cause I only check my mail a couple times a week. I don't get much mail since all of my bills are paperless, so I just pay online. I was planning on checking for that package on Saturday hehe! 
I really like Ava's new sweatshirt. Is that one that's sold out? I don't think I've ever checked for sizing on it? I found a European site that had several older LD things, but I don't think they ship U.S. 
Oh yeah I probably did post that link on this thread. I don't blame you for not being in the mood. I'm not either. doggy shopping is exhausting lol. 
Looking forward to seeing Ellie in that Hoodie. 
Ava isn't tall, but she is lol...if that makes sense. She doesn't usually get her arms out of things. I saw the most gorgeous tiniest long haired chi baby today at Wetnose. I had a 25% coupon that I had for months! I asked if I can still use it. I bought the last SL Crystal rocks collar in perfect pink. I love it! Glad it was still there. And I got some treats and some Stella's. And I stayed and played with that little chi for a bit. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah I was so surprised my package was here too. Glad you mentioned that you got yours, cause I only check my mail a couple times a week. I don't get much mail since all of my bills are paperless, so I just pay online. I was planning on checking for that package on Saturday hehe!
> I really like Ava's new sweatshirt. Is that one that's sold out? I don't think I've ever checked for sizing on it? I found a European site that had several older LD things, but I don't think they ship U.S.
> Oh yeah I probably did post that link on this thread. I don't blame you for not being in the mood. I'm not either. doggy shopping is exhausting lol.
> Looking forward to seeing Ellie in that Hoodie.
> Ava isn't tall, but she is lol...if that makes sense. She doesn't usually get her arms out of things. I saw the most gorgeous tiniest long haired chi baby today at Wetnose. I had a 25% coupon that I had for months! I asked if I can still use it. I bought the last SL Crystal rocks collar in perfect pink. I love it! Glad it was still there. And I got some treats and some Stella's. And I stayed and played with that little chi for a bit. Hope you had a good day.


my package did say it was expected anywhere between Wednesday and Saturday, but , I wasn't expecting it today because I never got tracking on it and she didn't mark it shipped until yesterday.... 
I spent the day out with a girlfriend of mine. we went out to eat to Chipolte. 
and just alittle shopping but I didn't buy much. I did go into a Petsmart just because she wanted to go into a store right next door to Petsmart that I had no interest in shopping at, so I went to Petsmart. I wasn't planning on getting anything but then I saw the Halloween costumes and they were 30% off and some of them looked so cute... so, I bought the Supergirl one. its got the cape and a cute tutu skirt part . I tried it on Ellie real quick and it looks cute on her so i'll keep it . I also got her a New England Patriots cheerleader dress. Peter loves football. i'm not a big fan. but , I thought it would be fun to sometimes dress her up when he's over and there's a game . hehe. 

yes, that sweatshirt you bought has been sold out for a very long time. I think its called the My boo shirt or something like that and I think it originally came in 2 colors. the other color I think was darker like a dark grey. 

the crystal rocks perfect pink collar sounds nice. I get the pinks mixed up. is that the really light pink color ? I need to order one in SL that's really light pink for Ellie . I want one of the bow ones like the twisted whisker, or neuvou bow or tail bow in that light pink. 

the one crystal rocks collar Ellie has is a pretty pink. its a bright pink but I cant remember than name

I just checked the SL color chart. its the Perfect pink crystal rocks collar that I have for Ellie. so , same one that you just got . 
but I really want to add a puppy pink color to her wardrobe too ... one with a big bow on it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was so surprised my package was here too. Glad you mentioned that you got yours, cause I only check my mail a couple times a week. I don't get much mail since all of my bills are paperless, so I just pay online. I was planning on checking for that package on Saturday hehe!
> ...


Oh yeah, I think I've seen that other color sweater. It's cute too. 
You shouldn't even tell Peter about Ellie's Patriots outfit, just put it in one day when he's coming over and surprise him. I bet he'd love that lol

I have always liked loved the crystal rocks. I also would like a metalese? I think that's the spelling. I do have the puppy pink but it's a giltmore. Used needfrench lavender color. I think I'll buy a puppy pink, French lavender and that pink animal print nouveau now for each of the girls. 

I hope my DC order will ship next week or so. I was hoping to get it by Ava's birthday.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Omg they're so cute! <3


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Omg they're so cute! <3


Thanks so much! They are my little loves!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> my package did say it was expected anywhere between Wednesday and Saturday, but , I wasn't expecting it today because I never got tracking on it and she didn't mark it shipped until yesterday....
> 
> I spent the day out with a girlfriend of mine. we went out to eat to Chipolte.
> 
> ...



Have you heard back about the kawaii tanks? I finally heard back a couple days ago and he said he'd let me know when it ships. I was really hoping the smile tees and polka dot dress could've been added on but they haven't uploaded them yet. My DC order did ship though. I can't wait to get that,


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my... beautiful. Love the complementing collars, tops and matching tags on Ava and Brax. They do look like sisters, even though their not and their markings are different but similar. Are they LD tops and if so which ones?

Pictures of the 2 of them is one encouraging reason why I'd love to add another.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Oh my... beautiful. Love the complementing collars, tops and matching tags on Ava and Brax. They do look like sisters, even though their not and their markings are different but similar. Are they LD tops and if so which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of the 2 of them is one encouraging reason why I'd love to add another.



Thanks Michele. I do really love dressing them alike since they look so similar. People really get a kick out of it. It sounds like your new potential girl will look similar to Carolina as far as markings and color. But do they look similar facially? 

Those tops are the LD hug me tops😀and I have all 3 colors, Kendall has the grey one. If you don't have one for Carolina yet, I highly recommend it. It is like a sweatshirt. It's a very nice top to wear on cool fall day around the house to stay comfy and cozy. I can def see myself ordering Ava another color or two.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Michele. I do really love dressing them alike since they look so similar. People really get a kick out of it. It sounds like your new potential girl will look similar to Carolina as far as markings and color. But do they look similar facially?
> 
> Those tops are the LD hug me tops&#55357;&#56832;and I have all 3 colors, Kendall has the grey one. If you don't have one for Carolina yet, I highly recommend it. It is like a sweatshirt. It's a very nice top to wear on cool fall day around the house to stay comfy and cozy. I can def see myself ordering Ava another color or two.


I don't have a LD hug me top for Carolina, but think I need to add that to my wishlist now. 

Here's are the 2 pictures of the potential, I think they look similar, but different.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> I don't have a LD hug me top for Carolina, but think I need to add that to my wishlist now.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's are the 2 pictures of the potential, I think they look similar, but different.



Ohhhh myyyyy what a beautiful little girl she is. And she looks so fluffy too. My heart just skipped a beat at this picture. I do think her and Carolina resemble. Their coloring seems spot on. 
Yes. Def add the hug me to your wish list, I know you'd love it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Have you heard back about the kawaii tanks? I finally heard back a couple days ago and he said he'd let me know when it ships. I was really hoping the smile tees and polka dot dress could've been added on but they haven't uploaded them yet. My DC order did ship though. I can't wait to get that,


yes, I heard back on Saturday. I know... I tried to hold out for the poka dot dress and smile top but I was afraid the kawaii tops would sell out. I see that they are no longer on sale on the Japan site. 

my DC order also shipped. its the one with the WL my sweetest winter hoodies for all 3 chis. I think my tracking says i'll get it tomorrow ( Friday ). 

are you ordering anything from the new DC sale ? i'm still not sure if I will... I want some more LD and SL but not sure if I want to order now or wait . i'll decide sometime on Sat. before the sale ends


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> I don't have a LD hug me top for Carolina, but think I need to add that to my wishlist now.
> 
> Here's are the 2 pictures of the potential, I think they look similar, but different.


OH, Michele ! she is beautiful !! I love her !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you heard back about the kawaii tanks? I finally heard back a couple days ago and he said he'd let me know when it ships. I was really hoping the smile tees and polka dot dress could've been added on but they haven't uploaded them yet. My DC order did ship though. I can't wait to get that,
> ...


Oh I completely forgot you ordered the my sweetest winter sweaters. You will love them. Ava has one in the pink color and it is so pretty. Well, I haven't decided quite yet if i put an order in or not. But if I do, I'm thinking of ordering for Braxton only. I'm think a Wooflink boutique sweatshirt in black and a riviera LD tee, and I noticed Puppia has a really cute new line out. So maybe a Puppia sweater or hoodie. Too bad their small runs like a Wooflink size 2. 
I thought I'd get my DC package today with the 3 things tee and new LD. It should def make it here tomorrow. I think I'm finally back up to 1,000 points or so on DC. How much is that in cash? I'm thinking of waiting til Xmas to use my points. By then I'm sure there'll be some new Wooflink and LD out for winter. And hopefully a 40% off sale.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I completely forgot you ordered the my sweetest winter sweaters. You will love them. Ava has one in the pink color and it is so pretty. Well, I haven't decided quite yet if i put an order in or not. But if I do, I'm thinking of ordering for Braxton only. I'm think a Wooflink boutique sweatshirt in black and a riviera LD tee, and I noticed Puppia has a really cute new line out. So maybe a Puppia sweater or hoodie. Too bad their small runs like a Wooflink size 2.
> I thought I'd get my DC package today with the 3 things tee and new LD. It should def make it here tomorrow. I think I'm finally back up to 1,000 points or so on DC. How much is that in cash? I'm thinking of waiting til Xmas to use my points. By then I'm sure there'll be some new Wooflink and LD out for winter. And hopefully a 40% off sale.


omg, I got the DC package today and I really love the WL My sweetest hoodie sweaters !!! ( Tootsie isn't feeling well, so , I didn't try hers on yet) Minnie and Ellie looked super cute in theres. I love the sweater so much that i'm actually thinking of getting Ellie one in the blue color also . 
I think 1000 points is 100 dollars. I like to wait till I reach 750 for the free shipping. i'm not there yet but maybe I will be by Christmas . 
i'm thinking of putting a small order in tomorrow but not sure yet....


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I completely forgot you ordered the my sweetest winter sweaters. You will love them. Ava has one in the pink color and it is so pretty. Well, I haven't decided quite yet if i put an order in or not. But if I do, I'm thinking of ordering for Braxton only. I'm think a Wooflink boutique sweatshirt in black and a riviera LD tee, and I noticed Puppia has a really cute new line out. So maybe a Puppia sweater or hoodie. Too bad their small runs like a Wooflink size 2.
> ...


I'm so glad you love them. I bet my lil sweetie Ellie looks so cute. I like that yellow color too in that sweater. Which color did you get Ellie?
What do you think you'll order if you put one in?
Thanks for doing the math for me. Looks like I have more than enough for free shipping. 
I can't wait to see pics of Ellie in her sweater.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm so glad you love them. I bet my lil sweetie Ellie looks so cute. I like that yellow color too in that sweater. Which color did you get Ellie?
> What do you think you'll order if you put one in?
> Thanks for doing the math for me. Looks like I have more than enough for free shipping.
> I can't wait to see pics of Ellie in her sweater.


I got Ellie the yellow WL my sweetest winter sweater. I want to get her the blue one too. ( the pink is all sold out in her size ). I got Minnie the blue, and Tootsie got the pink. 

If I put an order in tomorrow with DC, I think i'll get the blue WL my sweetest winter sweater, the organic frill top for Ellie and maybe for Minnie too. I just want to spend enough to get the free shipping .... so, that would probably be it unless I get that puppy pink collar I been wanting for Ellie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad you love them. I bet my lil sweetie Ellie looks so cute. I like that yellow color too in that sweater. Which color did you get Ellie?
> ...


I didn't end up ordering. I'm really curious to see what new things will come out. I did get my DC package. The organic frill is just gorgeous, I'd gotten the white riviera tee too layer underneath it and I'm glad I did. It looks perfect together. I think I'll eventually end up with the other color riviera tee. I love the terry dress, I'm just thinking its a little roomy on Ava. Curious to know how the xs runs. I may have to call Tails and see if they have it in.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I didn't end up ordering. I'm really curious to see what new things will come out. I did get my DC package. The organic frill is just gorgeous, I'd gotten the white riviera tee too layer underneath it and I'm glad I did. It looks perfect together. I think I'll eventually end up with the other color riviera tee. I love the terry dress, I'm just thinking its a little roomy on Ava. Curious to know how the xs runs. I may have to call Tails and see if they have it in.


I didn't end up ordering last night either... but... I tried the code today and it still works , so... i'll decide before midnight tonight . I didn't realize that the organic frill top was the daily organic and they added the frill until Michele pointed that out. so, now, i'm not sure about getting it cause Ellie has both colors in the Daily organic top and Minnie and Tootsie both have the pink. Maybe i'll just order Minnie the blue one. and Maybe , I will order Ellie the xs terry dress seeing you said the s is too roomy. it looks cute but I was just concerned about fit . 
now that i'm talking about shopping, i'm pretty sure i'll put in a small order ( or maybe alittle more than a small order ) before midnight tonight . 

I noticed that Pariero added those smile tops to there site , so I messaged Pariero to see if it was not too late to add them to my order and he said the order had already shipped from Japan. that's ok... i'll just wait now till the dot dresses are added too and maybe some other new things


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I didn't end up ordering last night either... but... I tried the code today and it still works , so... i'll decide before midnight tonight . I didn't realize that the organic frill top was the daily organic and they added the frill until Michele pointed that out. so, now, i'm not sure about getting it cause Ellie has both colors in the Daily organic top and Minnie and Tootsie both have the pink. Maybe i'll just order Minnie the blue one. and Maybe , I will order Ellie the xs terry dress seeing you said the s is too roomy. it looks cute but I was just concerned about fit .
> 
> now that i'm talking about shopping, i'm pretty sure i'll put in a small order ( or maybe alittle more than a small order ) before midnight tonight .
> 
> ...



I still think the organic frill is different. Though comparable to daily organic. But still not the same. It is so pretty. The terry dres.s is gorgeous. I'll wait if you're going to buy it and see how it fits Ellie. The neck opening is wide, so that was my concern on Ava. Even if I took a pic I'm not sure you'd really notice. I actually tried it on Brax. It looks better in Brax in my opinion. I'll try and take some pics today.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> I don't have a LD hug me top for Carolina, but think I need to add that to my wishlist now.
> 
> Here's are the 2 pictures of the potential, I think they look similar, but different.



omg! wow! she is adorable, I can sort of see some resemblance although not identical. she is beautiful! I hope you decide to get her :love5:


----------

